# Anthropomorphic dog supplement advertising



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i often use the "A" word when people are misreading a dog or describing its behavior in human terms.

so when i read this latest ad for "Chocolift" that came in an email from Prohealth.com it got me to thinking 

this product seems to be a cocoa extract that allows you to get the natural bennies from chocolate without the sugars and fats that aren't so beneficial. 
as soon as they mentioned theobromine i thought about how that is supposed to be the ingredient that is toxic to canines
....strange how something so good for us is so bad for a dog

but it got me to thinking ...
i am pretty sure that if some unethical dog supplement company wanted to, they could just substitute "our dog" for "us humans" and hype the product as being great for "performance" dogs, and a lot of uneducated but well intentioned people might buy it based on human logic 

made me flash back to some of the "herbs" that i believe Origen uses in their dog food ..... i knew about some and that they could be beneficial to humans, but i had never heard of some of the others and was really curious if they had ever been tested on canines ... so i inquired to the company ... never got a response btw

not saying that Chocolift will ever be sold as a canine supplement, just thinking that anthropomorphic logic may sometimes be used in dog food products more than we think


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cocoa products can be very toxic to dogs but I agree 100% about dog food being sold to people. Dogs would eat $#!+ out of a trash can so it's obvious they are selling dog food to the humans.


----------

